# Dare To Be - Music Genres! (October 1st - 12th)



## StereoXGirl (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, all!

Our new theme is *Dare To Be - Music Genres*!

Chosen by *Sherbert-Kisses*, runner-up for *Dare To Be - Betty Boop*!

Here are some inspiration pics courtesy of Sherbert-Kisses, but feel free to add your own:

















For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are no longer allowed. 

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please indicate in your post with the images which one you would like for voting. Otherwise, the first image will be chosen automatically.
*



**



*


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 1, 2009)

fuuun! Here are a few pix of different music genres I found:

*Glam Rock*:


















*Goth*:
















(these photos of Siouxsie Sioux aren't very Goth, but she's a Goth icon)











(he's a hot mess, but I love it!)

*Grunge*:

well, the queen of grunge ayway...











*Punk Rock*

Nancy Spudgen and Vivienne Westwood, of course





















*Alternative*:





















(I love all the silver and Anthony Kiedis's lipstick in this vid



)

*1980s pop*





















and my fav...

*Psychobilly*

which, if you don't know, is basically pin-up w/elements of punk and horror movie themes, ex. pin-up make up w/a zombie or skull head































so many genres, this theme is so versitile


----------



## MakeupByMe (Oct 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif fuuun! Here are a few pix of different music genres I found:
*Glam Rock*:

http://animalnewyork.com/wp-content/...y-stardust.jpg

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s...bowie_1973.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_2jwiLeIz7V...id+bowie+5.jpg

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i2..._wallpaper.jpg

*Goth*:

http://www.truepunk.com/wp-content/uploads/siouxsie.jpg

http://www.misturinha.com/2/wp-conte...ainpicture.jpg

http://www.lacarmina.com/blogpics/090411_siouxie1.jpg

(these photos of Siouxsie Sioux aren't very Goth, but she's a Goth icon)

http://img2.timeinc.net/ew/dynamic/i...rt-Smith_l.jpg

http://cache.interscope.com/images/l...3d8fbe65ac.jpg

(he's a hot mess, but I love it!)

*Grunge*:

well, the queen of grunge ayway...

http://www.thisdayinrock.com/wp-cont...rtney-love.jpg

http://10.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kq...b3y6o1_500.jpg

*Punk Rock*

Nancy Spudgen and Vivienne Westwood, of course

http://www.punk77.co.uk/graphics/nan...nancycolur.jpg

http://www.nndb.com/people/437/00010...cy-spungen.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_6QDgIabT-g...Westwood.7.jpg

http://www.bbc.co.uk/southyorkshire/...er_349x365.jpg

*Alternative*:

http://encefalus.com/wp-content/uplo...lyn_manson.jpg

http://watson.joueb.com/images/marilyn-manson-12_1.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/v4xuh0.jpg

http://img2.timeinc.net/ew/dynamic/i...veitaway_l.jpg

(I love all the silver and Anthony Kiedis's lipstick in this vid



)

*1980s pop*

http://dummidumbwit.files.wordpress....purplerain.jpg

http://dataadept.files.wordpress.com...boy_george.jpg

http://lyricsmusic.name/img/posters/78/262280.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_dUrynl9-tm...60/madonna.jpg

and my fav...

*Psychobilly*

which, if you don't know, is basically pin-up w/elements of punk and horror movie themes, ex. pin-up make up w/a zombie or skull head

http://www.truepunk.com/wp-content/u...horrorpops.jpg

http://www.newtimesslo.com/images/cm...HorrorPops.jpg

http://fc07.deviantart.com/fs36/f/20...ckyhellcat.jpg

http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs42/f/20...Eye_Coffee.jpg

http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0...AAAAAOeYLg.jpg

http://modelmayhm-4.vo.llnwd.net/d1/...6aa5e7ce26.jpg

so many genres, this theme is so versitile 

Love all the examples!!!!!!!! BTW The Last Image in Psychobilly I TOTALLY Have Done That MU B4 LOL Here it is **NOT ENTRY*** just to show


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 2, 2009)

MorrisonsMaenad great examples! I've actually done the Aladdin Sane makeup before =]

(JUST TO SHOW - NOT MY ENTRY!)

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._7403944_n.jpg


----------



## MakeupByMe (Oct 2, 2009)

Sherbert LOOOOOOOOOve your MU In that pic you totally nailed it


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 3, 2009)

dang love the looks, you both definitely nailed it. if you decide to do new looks to enter in, then I can't wait


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 3, 2009)

Holy moly, for non entries those are rockin. Cant wait to see the new ones!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's my entry then, I'm a British Punk Rocker!

xD soooo much fun!

First one is my entry.


----------



## emmy2410 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sherbert...wow thats lovely..the colours are so vibrant and nice. Good job gal.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Oct 5, 2009)

sHERBERT ITS AMAZING !!! AMAZING


----------



## Darla (Oct 5, 2009)

Sadly i remember the 80s

Big Hair!



ok that was for the guys too!

but here was Lita Ford, in standard rock chick pose and makeup






and Chrissie Hynde of the Pretenders


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 5, 2009)

Great job Sherbert! Love how you laid on the flag too. GL


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 5, 2009)

Simply fantastic Sherbert! That looks totally awesome.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great job Sherbert! Love how you laid on the flag too. GL



Haha thanks! My boyfriend being so patriotic comes in handy sometimes!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 5, 2009)

Sherbert that looks great!!

Monet, your non-entry inspiration MU is amazing, as always.

I like this theme...of course, being an 80s girl, I'm tempted to do 80s pop or glam rock.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 5, 2009)

Glam Rock it!!!! Big hair &amp; perms ftw!


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Oct 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love all the examples!!!!!!!! BTW The Last Image in Psychobilly I TOTALLY Have Done That MU B4 LOL Here it is **NOT ENTRY*** just to show
http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/l...t/monet407.jpg

Awesome skull candy makeup - I was/am considering doing that for halloween


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 7, 2009)

Yay! So my look is all the way glam rock...David Bowie (Aladdin Sane look) meets Kiss (Starchild, to be exact), with a hint of Lady Gaga cuz I love that woman. Metallic paint influenced by RHCP's "Give It Away" vid.

Last photo is my entry:
















Ruby StarDust and the Spider Lashes from Mars


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 8, 2009)

Maenad!! That is fantastic!

Two great artists combined into one great look!

&lt;3


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sherbet kisses... Great job..

Monet I love your non-entry pic... amazing as always...


----------



## amber_nation (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome MorrisonsMaenad!

That's an intense black you used for the lighting bolt. Love the gold too.

I was also thinking of trying this one, just need to get a few things first.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Amber! I used Mehora face body painting product...easy to work with, but chips off even easier






Can't wait to see mooore!


----------



## sooner_chick (Oct 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sadly i remember the 80s 
Big Hair! http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x...nitro512.jpgok that was for the guys too!

but here was Lita Ford, in standard rock chick pose and makeup

http://www.rockcandyrecords.co.uk/wp...%20%281%29.jpg

and Chrissie Hynde of the Pretenders

http://www.sohoblues.com/RockandRoll.../preview21.jpg

I love the 80's!!


----------



## emmy2410 (Oct 10, 2009)

morrisons that is an awesome entry. nice job and it looks very artistically pretty. Good luck.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow Morrisons! Amazing job. Really beautifully done.


----------



## shaimaa (Oct 13, 2009)

MorrisonsMaenad you are Amazing . thats real perfect


----------



## Angels_Decay (Oct 14, 2009)

Is this contest closed?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 14, 2009)

I will put the poll up later tonight along with our new theme: *Dare To Be - Scary Halloween Makeup!*


----------

